# Spotting on cyclogest



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

This is my third cycle. 1st FET. I have had my BFP and I am currently 4 weeks 3 days pg. I have had spotting for the last few days that I'm finding hard to cope with. I am on cyclogest pessaries vaginally. I have read about them causing spotting. Anyone else have the same? xxx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, 

Yes! I found cyclogest vaginally made me spot so I always use them rectally and it stops it! Apparently it's absorbed better rectally too so try switching and see if it makes any difference. X


----------



## beccarob5 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks emotional... I've googled and searched the web and found loads on it. Doesn't take it any easier though. I can see you're doing a FET now. Where are you up to? x


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey beccarob5,

It something to do with irritating your cervix I think. 

I'm currently taking progynova and waiting for my first scan to check my lining. Have an awful cold though so feel both sorry for myself and worrried of how it might affect things!! 

Xx


----------

